# Tony Northrup - Canon 7D MK2 Preview



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpiZHZRDRbc#t=10

have not watched it... please let me know what he says. 

i think his reviews suck... but it would be posted here anyway.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 16, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpiZHZRDRbc#t=10
> 
> have not watched it... please let me know what he says.
> 
> i think his reviews suck... but it would be posted here anyway.



I think someone posted it yesterday....or I found it yesterday. I watched more than half of it when I decided I was tired of the Nikon commercial.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 16, 2014)

He gave it a good preview. Predicts it as the action and sports camera to buy, will be hard to beat.

Disappointed with the lack of new sensor tech tho… like the rest of us. Otherwise awesome camera.


----------

